# Linplug released "Sophistry" Ambient Synthesizer...!



## Xenox.AFL (Mar 28, 2006)

Particular Sound and LinPlug have announced the release
of the Sophistry Ambient Synthesizer for Windows
and Mac OS X in VST and AU plug-in formats.

Sophistry is a CronoX3 instrument with all features
of the CronoX3 plus over 700 "ambient" presets
based on more than 5 GB of samples from Particular Sound.

Features:

-Free Filter with new, continuously adjustable, modulatable filter-type.
-Loop Sampler Generator with individually modulatable loop-points and start-point.
-Versatile architecture with 4 generator modules that are mixed into two filters.
-Easy-Edit panel allowing preset browsing and quick access to main parameters.
-Powerful, editable arpeggiator with up to 32 steps.
-Stereo and 5.1 support (2 generators, both filters and 3 of the effects
units can be mixed in 5.1 format.
Settings are stored as part of the preset).
-Analogue-modeled Oscillator Generator for real-time analog-style synthesis.
-Time-Sampler with independent real-time time-stretching and pitch-shifting.
-Wavetable (Schrader) Generator that offers wavetable-like operation
using any sample.
-Capable of loading up to 64 samples per loop sampler.
-Sampler Generators support audio formats incl. WAV and AIFF up to 24bit/96kHz.
-2 analog-style multimode stereo filters with modulatable cutoff
frequency and resonance.
-7 ADSFR-type envelopes for controlling output amplitudes and cutoff frequencies,
as well as two freely assignable Modulation Envelopes.
-4 independent LFOs with various waveforms and MIDI-sync capabilities.
LFO Waves have adjustable delay, attack and decay time and waveform-symmetry.
-Modulation Matrix with 10 routings for connecting 30 sources and 56 destinations.
-Fully recognizes Velocity, Aftertouch, Pitchbend, Modwheel and various other MIDI
controllers, and includes a MIDI Learn function for easy controller assignment.
-6 simultaneously available effects units, including various Delays, Chorus,
Phaser, Filter, Flanger, Gator, Stereo Enhancer, Parametric EQ and Crusher.
-Mono/Polyphonic Portamento/Glide featuring "Fingered" mode
and Auto-Bend Modes.
-Full microtonal capabilities (TUN/Scala support).
-32-voice polyphony (CPU dependent).

More infos and the first mp3 Demos on www.linplug.com


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Mar 28, 2006)

Here are 3 Demos from a beta tester "Stefan Trippler" aka Bluescreen (www.trippler.net). He made 3 short but really great mp3 Demos..

All three demos uses Sounds by Spectrasonics Stylus Remix (www.spectrasonics.net) and all the other are "Linplugs Sophistry"...

http://www.trippler.net/files/mp3/newmansdelight.mp3

http://www.trippler.net/files/mp3/intos ... cation.mp3

http://www.trippler.net/files/mp3/soph1-0.mp3

Have phun..

Frank


----------



## lux (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the announcement. 

I'm personally a fan of Linplug products.

btw, are you same Xenox sound designer also for Refx Vanguard?

Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice sounding stuff!

phat and versatile.


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Mar 29, 2006)

* btw, are you same Xenox sound designer also for Refx Vanguard?*

Hi, thanx for your coments...! Some more demos are on the way...
and YES, I am the same Xenox who did some month ago the reFX Vanguard Soundsets, the Cronox3 Factory presets and a lot of more... 

Frank


----------



## lux (Mar 29, 2006)

Xenox.AFL @ Wed Mar 29 said:


> * btw, are you same Xenox sound designer also for Refx Vanguard?*
> 
> Hi, thanx for your coments...! Some more demos are on the way...
> and YES, I am the same Xenox who did some month ago the reFX Vanguard Soundsets, the Cronox3 Factory presets and a lot of more...
> ...



cool, welcome to Vi Control Frank!

Luca


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanx. Got the link for the Forum some days, never heard it before but really great people are here around. respect! 

Frank


----------



## IvanP (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome, Frank 

It sounds really nice!

So if I understood well in the web page, you get the equivalent of both CronoX3 + 5 Gb of samples? (I mean, you can use the Gui as a sampler/resampler without using the presets and with the same full possibilities as CX3) ?

Thks,

IvÃ¡n


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes and no!  Well, Sophistry is an updated Cronox3 Sample and Synth Module, with some improvements. If you wanna use the Soundset of Sophistry, you will get a new VST/AU Player for nothing to the Soundset, if you wanna use the same Sounds in Cronox3 you have to Update the Player with the upcoming Update released on Monday, too. If you update Cronox3, booth Players are 100percent identical...!! 

To the presets... Sophistry got 700 really new presets, I made a lot of new stuff for it and made out of the 5gb sampels 700 presets. New! Really new, but you can load all the stuff and sounds who were made for Cronox3 into Sophistry, that's no problem!!!

Frank


----------



## José Herring (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds very nice. I really like this thing.


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, another little demo song from Metal / Vibrants (http://www.vibrants.dk (www.vibrants.dk))..

http://vibrants.dk/downloads/metal_-_sophistry_kaffeflod.mp3 (http://vibrants.dk/downloads/metal_-_so ... feflod.mp3)

Frank


----------



## Count2Four123 (Apr 8, 2006)

hey, frank ! i just received my original copy of your synth from LinPlug. and i must say, that i admire you even more after i went all day long through these fantastic soundsets. 

this is definitely the stuff that dreams are made of. just one more thing left to say: don't forget your regular sound-upgrades !

best

T. Rex


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Apr 9, 2006)

Count2Four123 @ Sun Apr 09 said:


> hey, frank ! i just received my original copy of your synth from LinPlug. and i must say, that i admire you even more after i went all day long through these fantastic soundsets.
> 
> this is definitely the stuff that dreams are made of. just one more thing left to say: don't forget your regular sound-upgrades !
> 
> ...


Thanx T.Rex for the words, nice to hear that. I am still working on the Updates but I need a lot of time making the stuff better as in Sophistry...! It's not easy! 

Much fun and thanx,

Frank


----------



## Xenox.AFL (May 10, 2006)

Just to let you know, more demos are online on the LinPlug Forum at KVR for example and I will upload some more in the future, I got a lot of new Songs, to much to upload them all! 

http://www.d-n-s.at/~na-daunn/rsmus7-flying-sophie.mp3 (Flying Sophie) is a Track by Stephan MÃ¼sch (rsmus7). Nice Ambient Tune, 100 percent stuff from Sophistry...!

The other one is a little Pad demo out of the Ambient bank. In this little demo we only used one Padsounds, thatr's all. Enjoy if you want..

http://www.d-n-s.at/~na-daunn/Sophistry-ForYourPad-PatchDemo.mp3 (For Your Pad) by Dominik Popinski.... More will coming up very soon...

Frank


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Jun 20, 2006)

and last but not least a really amazing tune from Dominik Popinski, except the Drums, everything is coming up from LinPlug's Sophistry...! 

http://www.linplug5.com/mp3/Sophistry/LpD_dt_SweetSophie.mp3 (Sweet Sophie by Dominik Popinski)

by the way, the first test on www.amazona.de & www.keys.de are available (only in german! :()

Frank


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Sep 8, 2006)

For the english dudes, another little Review with a little Sounddemo...

http://remixmag.com/computer_production/remix_linplug_sophistry/

Frank


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Oct 3, 2006)

*Performance Award from Computer Music for LinPlg's Sophistry Synthesizer*







The LinPlug Ambient Software Synthesizer Sophistry got a "Performance" Award from Computer Music in there July Issue 2006. Computer Music sayed...

*"...the breadth and quality here is superb - this is possibly the best collection of ready-made virtual instruments pads we've played"

"...the quality is uniformly high"

"...and the sounds are big, bold and easily on par with those you might expect to hear on a hardware workstation synth..."*

The full Review is available on the July Issue 2006, you can order it at Computer Music. More news and stuff is coming up very soon!!! Watch out!!


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Jan 2, 2007)

Have I told you that Sophistry got another award from a german paper magazin called "Beat"??! 

and by the way...

All the people who bought a Copy of LinPlug's Sophistry Ambient Software Synthesizer and all the people who Updated from CronoX3 to Sophistry can download 50 free Dance & Trance for there Instrument. Go and check out this little http://www.linplug5.com/mp3/Sophistry/Sophistry_tsvos_DanceXtreme.mp3 (mp3 Demo) from my Friend http://www.tsvos.sub.cc/ (Alex Hajdu). You can still hear, Sophistry and Cronox3 can still do a lot of different Genres as only Ambient... 






:razz: 

Frank


----------

